# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Dieses Jahr war ein schlechtes Gemüse-Jahr

## Jim

Zumindest bei mir. Selbst das Standartprogramm, Chilis, Kirschtomaten und so, ist nicht wirklich was geworden. Limettenblätter sind kaum neue gekommen. Alles mickerig und kaum was dran. Nur Wasserspinat ging gut.

Erstaunlicherweise hatte ich zum 1. mal kein Ungeziefer, Spinnmilben, Läuse....

Neu hab ich ausprobiert (Alles Samen aus BKK):
1. Papaya
2. Flügelbohne
3. Pferde Tamarinde Ka Tin oder Ga Tin ??????

1. ist nur 0,5m hoch und hat Schimmel angesetzt, vermutlich konnte die den feuchten Sommer nicht vertragen 
2.  Alles probiert, Samen anfeilen, wässern, überbrühen.... Von 20 Körnern sind alle in der Erde verfault.
3. mickerig, dünn, nur 15cm hoch nach 6 Monaten

Meine schönen Jackfrucht Bäumchen, die sich 2009 prächtig entwickelten, haben dieses Jahr nur Krüppelblätter bekommen und die großen vom letzten Jahr werden braun und fallen ab. Ich hoffe die schlagen nächstes Jahr wieder aus.

----------


## Enrico

Wie überall Jim. Der Juli prophezeite die Perfekte Ernte, im August ging dann alles in Arsch. Das war dieses Jahr wirklich nix, würde fast von Null sprechen    ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei uns wurden die Chili's  auf einem Mal schwarz   ::  
Gestern waren dann doch ein paar rote dabei
das wird noch ...
von 8 Pflanzen haben wir 2 schon auf die grosse Fensterbank im Wohnzimmer gestellt
mal schaun od sie den Winter durchhalten

Fotto kommt

----------


## Enrico

Ich muss auch zusehen das wir alles einholen dieses Wochenende. Der Frost kommt in großen Schritten

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in 11 Wochen is Weihnachten !

----------


## Enrico

Zur Zeit täuscht ja das Wetter, warm und Sonne, aber ich denke mal nächste Woche kommt der erste Frost. Leider soll ja der Winter so werden wie letztes Jahr, deswegen bau ich ja lieber die Karnickel in ne Bude.

----------


## schiene

Wir hatten massenweise Chillis,Zuchinis und Bohnen,Mangold ist auch super gewachsen.
Gurken nur am Anfang,dann war alles braun.Äpfel swaren auch sehr viele obwohl viele am Baum schon fäulten.
Am besten wuchs das Unkraut überall  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die Chili's werden natürlich erst schwarz bevor sie rot werden 

und Äpfel,
 wir haben schon 5 grosse Apfelkuchen mit Rosinen, Zimt und Mandeln gebacken

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, wenn Du den Chillis schlüpfrige Witze erzählst werden sie gleich rot.   ::

----------


## walter

Bei mir war Traumernte der Chilipflanzen.
Sogar vor kurzer Zeit setzte der Habanero in der Küche nochmals Blüten an.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...stimmt, 
Chillis kamen echt gut dieses Jahr
haben einige Pflanzen reingestellt 
und ernten beim kochen, immer noch    ::

----------

